# FLORIDA:  12 weeks in 10 different timeshares



## dreamin (Apr 10, 2016)

I recently returned from my winter escape.  My challenge this year was to see if I could spend the winter in Florida on a budget by taking advantage of mostly last minute opportunities.  I travelled a total of 8772 km or 5450 miles.  To break up the long drive I spent the first week in Nashville and the last week in Sevierville, TN.  I left Winnipeg on January 9th and returned April 5th.  I used RCI only and made reservations by Exchanges (Points), Instant Exchanges (7500 Points), and Extra Vacations sales (cash).  My check-in dates aligned well so that I only had to stay in a hotel one night.  I went to Naples and stayed in a hotel there so that I could visit with family who were RVing in that area.  Here's a breakdown of my trip:

Week  2 - Wyndham Nashville, 2 bedroom, Extra Vacation sale
Week  3 - Wyndham Cypress Palms, 1 bedroom, Extra Vacation sale
Week  4 - Resort on Cocoa Beach, 2 bedroom penthouse, 7500 RCI Points
Week  5 - Vacation Village at Parkway, 1 bedroom, Extra Vacation sale
Week  6 - Resort on Cocoa Beach, 2 bedroom, 48500 RCI Points
Week  7 - Vacation Village at Bonaventure, 1 bedroom, 7500 RCI Points
Week  8 - Hollywood Beach Tower, studio, 7500 RCI Points
Week  9 - Vacation Village at Bonaventure, 2 bedrooms, 7500 RCI Points
Week 10 - Palm Beach Shores Resort, 1 bedroom, 7500 RCI Points
Week 11 - Orlando International Resort Club, 2 bedrooms, 7500 RCI Points
Week 12 - Tropic Shores, 1 bedroom, 40500 RCI Points
Week 13 - Wyndham Smoky Mountains, 2 bedroom, 7500 RCI Points

The most difficult week to find was Week 11.  The 2 full point value resorts (Weeks 6 and 12) were booked 2 months before leaving home as I wanted to be guaranteed some ocean front properties.  I did have OGS set up for all of these weeks but it wasn't helpful as most of the weeks RCI offered were low rated resorts in the NE area or studios.  I did better with manual online searches.    Extra Vacations and RCI fees totalled $3638 CAN (or approx. $2800 USD).  My favourite resorts were The Resort on Cocoa Beach and Tropic Shores.  My least favourite was Vacation Village at Parkway.  I've just submitted reviews on all of these resorts to TUG.

I had a great winter!  Friends and family visited and were able to get good deals on airfares at the last minute.  If you like planning your vacations 2 years in advance, then this wouldn't be for you.  But I enjoyed the challenge and the savings.  Otherwise I would not have been able to afford wintering in Florida.  It's snowing outside now....I think I came home too soon!


----------



## Pardytime (Apr 10, 2016)

Contrats on pulling it all together.  I am sure it was a lot of work. 

I would love to do something similar.  How far out did you start booking most of the resorts?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 10, 2016)

I was going to ask how you liked Tropic Shores when I saw your list but you answered later in the post.  It's one of my two favs, the other is San Clemente Cove in San Clemente CA.

When I traded in to Tropic Shores I liked it so much I've bought three units there, and now have two 2br units.  I sold the 1br I started with to a friend.


----------



## got4boys (Apr 10, 2016)

It makes sense you would not be able to book the holiday weeks (week 6 and 12) on the extra vacations.

I have looked into something similar to this using timeshares for a 3 months at a time, but I would take into account the holiday weeks that would fall.

Good job in doing that!


----------



## Queen (Apr 10, 2016)

Congratulations! I am impressed that you were able to take the chance. As a fellow Canadian from the Toronto area I tried that the past two years but only for 8 weeks and it was worrying as I was always concerned that I would not find a week so then grabbed the first week that I saw usually at a higher point value than the 7,500 I was hoping to get. You are likely more skilled at utilizing RCI points than I am, so I have much to learn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seadawg (Apr 10, 2016)

Wow. Great job. My wife and I are looking to do similar next winter though we will be looking at places outside of Florida including Texas. 

We can be flexible and with hotel rewards points etc to act as back and transit accommodations. I am encouraged.


----------



## silentg (Apr 10, 2016)

Very impressive, I will read your reviews, this is a great way to escape the cold Canadian winter. Thanks for posting!
Silentg


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 10, 2016)

*Thrifty is a virtue -*



silentg said:


> Very impressive, I will read your reviews, this is a great way to escape the cold Canadian winter. Thanks for posting!
> Silentg



Scotty  McTire - the thrifty Scotsman on Canadian Tire money would be proud of you 

****
old joke - what is the last thing a Scottish person takes when they move --
the wallpaper 

****
My wife's grandmother came to Canada  from  Scotland in 1913 at age 16 - by herself - and eventually brought over most of her siblings . Those thrifty genes never fall off the apple tree

*******

I would like to try this when I am retired and have 13 weeks . 
I figured it was easy to do in the fall  - Branson ,Williamsburg. etc   but to do it in 
peak season in Florida is very impressive at the total. $ cost
It is sort of like visit all the baseball parks in a month and getting decent box seats for the cost of bleachers


----------



## JudyS (Apr 10, 2016)

That sounds great! I wish my Dh was retired so the two of us could do this!  (By the time he retires, if that ever happens, we will probably have cats again.)

I think using timeshares as a winter home is a great idea--inexpensive, potentially luxurious, and flexible.

My only suggestion would be that you start trading in II as well as RCI. II has a program that lets members retrade an exchange up to three times for a small one-time fee. You could book something on II while waiting for discounted weeks on RCI. If something came through on RCI, you'd just rebook your II trade for a later date while searching for that later date on RCI. Lather, rinse, repeat. (Well, repeat up to three times.)


----------



## Panina (Apr 11, 2016)

Nicely done, you showed when you learn how to work the system, timeshares can make traveling very affordable. 

Are you planning to achieve the same next winter?


----------



## dreamin (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm glad my post encouraged some of you to try budget timeshare travel!  RCI will tell you that the reduced point availability starts at the 45 day mark but there is nothing available then.  I was patient and checked inventory at different times of the day without letting computer time interfere with my plans for the day.  There are so many timeshares in Florida that I was confident I would find a place to sleep.  I was prepared that I might end up spending the winter in Orlando so I was happy to get the ocean front properties.  I also checked the other timeshare exchange companies that do last minute rentals but the check-in dates never fit my plans.  RCI's Last Call had very little inventory compared to the Instant Exchanges for 7500 Points.  I would like to own a timeshare associated with II so I could take advantage of their inventory but I don't want to assume the responsibility of more maintenance fees.

I did a similar trip last winter to California but I had about 75% pre-booked before leaving home.  I'm not sure where I'll end up next winter but I know I won't be staying in Canada.  I would love to return to Hawaii but I'm not that confident to try such a long stay because RCI doesn't seem to discount the last minute inventory in Hawaii and the Point values are high.

When we were in the Smoky Mountains we attended a Wyndham owners update.  Once I explained how I was using my RCI Points the sales rep called me a "savvy timeshare owner" and there was nothing he could offer me.  He was very polite so we just talked about life in Tennessee.  That was the easiest $125 I've ever made!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 11, 2016)

sounds like a lot of fun.   We did this three times while we searched for a house in Florida. that was in 2001, 2002, 2003.  this year we are flying back to Wisconsin, but we also tried to break up that drive with a stay in Pigeon Forge and a stay in Nashville. Both of those are great stops.  Next year you have to try to book along the gulf coast side.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 11, 2016)

Dreamin, what was the quality of some of the places you stayed at like?  Trying that many RCI resorts sight unseen could have lead to some unpleasant surprises.  As a Marriott TS owner the only one of your locations I knew of was Week 10, Palm Beach Shores resort because it is just down the street from Marrriott's Ocean Pointe where we own.  I've never stayed there but not sure how the place is like having only been in the lobby and restaurant.  Also, not being familiar with RCI points system how much do you estimate the trip cost you in maint fee and cash spends (cdn or US $)? 
Interesting idea and congrats for pulling it off.  I'm sure it beat spending the winter in Winnipeg?  
Brian


----------



## theo (Apr 11, 2016)

*Yessa!*

Having long ago lost patience with RCI and / or the "exchange game" in general, I am genuinely impressed by the persistence and focus that was clearly required to have pulled this off. I humbly tip my cap to the OP.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 11, 2016)

Outstanding,  you are one great planner of time (especially check in time and checking out time).


----------



## Dori (Apr 11, 2016)

Great job in pulling this altogether. Before we bought our mobile home in Florida, I would patch together 6 or 7 weeks. I miss the challenge!

Glad you had a good time!

Dori


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 11, 2016)

dreamin;1877048/quote said:
			
		

> ....  I would like to own a timeshare associated with II so I could take advantage of their inventory but I don't want to assume the responsibility of more maintenance fees.
> 
> ...!



If you change your mind, there is an auction for Tropic Shores on eBay right now.  

They exchange with II even though the eBay ads don't always mention it.  The MFs there have been very stable and they have a low % of non paying units.

Edit to add, it is not my unit for sale nor do I know the seller.


----------



## dreamin (Apr 13, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> Dreamin, what was the quality of some of the places you stayed at like?  Trying that many RCI resorts sight unseen could have lead to some unpleasant surprises.  As a Marriott TS owner the only one of your locations I knew of was Week 10, Palm Beach Shores resort because it is just down the street from Marrriott's Ocean Pointe where we own.  I've never stayed there but not sure how the place is like having only been in the lobby and restaurant.  Also, not being familiar with RCI points system how much do you estimate the trip cost you in maint fee and cash spends (cdn or US $)?
> Interesting idea and congrats for pulling it off.  I'm sure it beat spending the winter in Winnipeg?
> Brian



The resorts were all Gold Crown or Platinum Crown resorts and I checked the TUG reviews before confirming with RCI.  I always stay at resorts "sight unseen" because I rarely go to the same place twice as I prefer to explore different areas.  These resorts were not Hilton quality but they were clean and comfortable.  I used 7500 Points for most reservations while these would normally cost 40,000-60,000 Points if booked well in advance.

My maintenance fees are $1300 CAN ($1020 USD) and $725 USD.  By "cash spends" do you mean RCI fees and cash sales?  If so, these totalled $2800 USD.  My maintenance fees are high but my timesharing plan was still more affordable than renting a condo in Florida for 3 months!


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 13, 2016)

you would have gotten one month in a nice part of Florida for that amount.  You did great


----------



## rhonda (Apr 13, 2016)

Well done!  Thanks for both this post (summary) and the reviews!  I look forward to reading a few.


----------



## missyrcrews (Apr 13, 2016)

*Great work!*

I've enjoyed stringing TWO weeks several times, because one is just never enough.  Some day when DH and I retire, your example will be something I aspire to do.    So glad you had an awesome winter in warmer climes.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 14, 2016)

dreamin said:


> ... I would like to own a timeshare associated with II so I could take advantage of their inventory but I don't want to assume the responsibility of more maintenance fees.


Adding an II trader could be quite inexpensive. Owning even one II week would allow you to use e_Plus several times during the course of the winter to make a back-up reservation in case nothing good came through in RCI. 

Falcon Point in Colorado (www.falconpointresort.net) trades through II and charges about $200 in annual fees for an off-season studio. An off-season studio would have very low trading power, but if you were doing last minute trades in II, trading power wouldn't matter. The quality of Falcon Point is fairly high (which II does care about.) Weeks there sometimes show up on eBay for free. 

I used to own two weeks at Falcon Point, but I now own a fractional ownership (in Wisconsin, not Colorado) that provides tons of off-season weeks. So, I gave my Falcon Point weeks away to other Tuggers. I found it very easy to give my two weeks away on the Bargain Board, so if II doesn't work out, you could just pass the Falcon Point week along to someone else. 

II often runs two-trades-for-one-week deals. II's inventory is considerably different from RCI's, and they have plenty of last-minute weeks at 59 days before check-in.


----------



## Neesie (Apr 18, 2016)

Glad you had a nice experience.  We found Florida to be quite chilly for the six weeks we were there.  You'd have a hard time convincing either my husband or myself to go back.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 18, 2016)

you must have come for January and February, they were colder and wetter than usual.   I was rotating my warm clothing for quite awhile.   We usually are above 70 for all but a few days a year. It was El Nino


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 18, 2016)

*Winter and REALLY winter in Manitoba ,Canada and Florida "warmth"*



Neesie said:


> Glad you had a nice experience.  We found Florida to be quite chilly for the six weeks we were there.  You'd have a hard time convincing either my husband or myself to go back.



*******
Dear Nessie ,
I can see you are from Minnesota -BUT the OP is from Manitoba 
which is 456 miles north west of The Twin Cities .
Probably one size colder - so warm weather is all in the eyes of the beholder

All in all - a very impressive 13 week  TS vacation plan 

.


----------



## avad88 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good for you, dreamin! You get a gold crown in my book! 
    I know how much time that takes because last winter (2015) we spent 6 weeks in FL timesharing (different one each week) and had 3 weeks exchanged through RCI before we left home. We were able to secure  the other 3 weeks in last minute exchanges but I was on the computer for hours each week checking RCI and felt it was a little stressful. We also got a little weary of unpacking and repacking each Saturday.  We are points and weeks members. 
    This past winter we wanted to stay in FL longer, so we got a months rental on VRBO and exchanged 3 weeks in timeshares before we left, and 1 week last minute while we were there. The last minute was a nice 2 bedroom in Orlando for 7500 points, but it was a cold week in February and we enjoyed our prebooked Ft Lauderdale weeks more! 
     Last minute exchanges can be great values, but you have to be a gambler!


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 18, 2016)

*Good work!!*

You have me excited about our vacation over Labor Day in a 2 bedroom at Tropic Shores!!

How much do you pay to exchange 7500 RCI points? Standard $219?


----------



## ronandjoan (Apr 23, 2016)

dreamin said:


> The resorts were all Gold Crown or Platinum Crown resorts and I checked the TUG reviews before confirming with RCI.  I always stay at resorts "sight unseen" because I rarely go to the same place twice as I prefer to explore different areas.  These resorts were not Hilton quality but they were clean and comfortable.  I used 7500 Points for most reservations while these would normally cost 40,000-60,000 Points if booked well in advance.
> 
> My maintenance fees are $1300 CAN ($1020 USD) and $725 USD.  By "cash spends" do you mean RCI fees and cash sales?  If so, these totalled $2800 USD.  My maintenance fees are high but my timesharing plan was still more affordable than renting a condo in Florida for 3 months!




You did so great, Betty!  Looks like with you MF your cost average per week was $377.. Lots better than we do, but then, I feel better booking in advance. And... You had GREAT resorts too... Nothing wrong with any of them and some of them, we have been to and like a lot.  It was good grainy about yiur total  trip!!


----------



## iwanttoflyaway (Feb 26, 2018)

I know this is old, but I stumbled across it whilst searching for something else and just had to offer my kudos!  It gives me great hope that we'll be able to pick up many last minute weeks in Florida with our new points membership.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 26, 2018)

iwanttoflyaway said:


> I know this is old, but I stumbled across it whilst searching for something else and just had to offer my kudos!  It gives me great hope that we'll be able to pick up many last minute weeks in Florida with our new points membership.



Thanks for finding this thread  & bumping to 2018 
I remembered posted on it back in 2016 but could not recall the title or TUG forum  when looking for it a while ago .

I remain impressed by the OP's determination - TO GET TO WARM WEATHER - frugally !


----------

